# Red season - can I book 2 nights?



## UnpokemonMom (Aug 1, 2021)

Sorry for the newbie question. I see 2 nights available at a Worldmark resort:

Can I book just those two nights?
My son is not listed as an owner, can I use a guest certificate for him for those two nights?


----------



## samara64 (Aug 1, 2021)

Yes, you can book 2 nights if they are stand alone. If you are 10 month or less to check in, there is no limitation.

Yes, a GC is needed.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 2, 2021)

Because people's plans change unexpectedly and any change causes loss of GC it is best to wait until 30days before check in to add name of guest.


----------



## UnpokemonMom (Aug 2, 2021)

samara64 said:


> Yes, you can book 2 nights if they are stand alone. If you are 10 month or less to check in, there is no limitation.
> 
> Yes, a GC is needed.



Thank you!  Can I book online using a GC, or is this something I have to do through Vacation Planning?


----------



## UnpokemonMom (Aug 2, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Because people's plans change unexpectedly and any change causes loss of GC it is best to wait until 30days before check in to add name of guest.



Thanks, this is for mid-August.


----------



## UnpokemonMom (Aug 2, 2021)

I was on hold with Vacation Planning for 20 minutes, but woohoo! was able to book the two nights for my son.  The only fee he has to pay is some kind of tax for $37, so he's set.  Thank you!


----------



## Eric B (Aug 3, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Because people's plans change unexpectedly and any change causes loss of GC it is best to wait until 30days before check in to add name of guest.



I’m not sure this is entirely true, though it might be for changes you do yourself online.  I was able to shift a reservation with a guest on it by one day without needing to use another guest certificate by calling in and having it done over the phone.  My guests found that their airfares would be significantly lower traveling one day earlier on both ends and there was availability in 1 room on the night before the original reservation - by calling in I also avoided losing the reservation to the waitlist.


----------



## samara64 (Aug 3, 2021)

Eric B said:


> I’m not sure this is entirely true, though it might be for changes you do yourself online.  I was able to shift a reservation with a guest on it by one day without needing to use another guest certificate by calling in and having it done over the phone.  My guests found that their airfares would be significantly lower traveling one day earlier on both ends and there was availability in 1 room on the night before the original reservation - by calling in I also avoided losing the reservation to the waitlist.



Just moved a reservation a day earlier via VP 2 days ago. GC not lost. Make sure you mention it to VP.

Now if the guest cannot go, GC is gone no matter what and possible points too if you do not cancel in time.

Yet, I do agree with @geist1223 and I normally do not add a GC unless it is about to expire or I have to use it if I have more then 2 reservations.


----------

